# I need help understanding furry..



## amandalove (May 2, 2008)

So, I'm kinda confused on wheather or not I'm a fellow furry or just a fan.

Keep in mind, I'm into roleplay.

It kinda started out when one of my friends, who I really like (=]), and I got really close.  Just intimate..  Not sex.  We have talked about his 'forms' before but I never took it into mind.  One day, one of the intimate days, he ran his tail along my leg.  Good gosh, just thinking about it makes my heart race.  This is where I started thinking I might just be into the other person being furry.

After researching it a bit, I realized a lot suggest to look at your reactions and see what they resemble.
I personally love biting both ways.  Purring is also my thing along with pawing.  Along with that, I have a want to wear a collar but I know my parents would find that odd.

Maybe I am a furry of the cat species?

Help!


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 2, 2008)

Ok that was the most random thing I've read in ages....
By "tail" do you mean leg?


----------



## amandalove (May 2, 2008)

Compared to a lot I have read on here..
Its not random of a read.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 2, 2008)

amandalove said:


> Compared to a lot I have read on here..
> Its not random of a read.



Note that I said "that I've read", you formulated it badly...so it was random in the sense that...well, it doesn't really make sense. If you would formulate it better I could help you.


----------



## amandalove (May 2, 2008)

I meant tail.  His most used form is dragon.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 2, 2008)

*sigh* take it from a REAL point of view here. Not that hes a dragon. Do you like anthro art, movies and literature interesting? Do you get aroused by erotic furry art?


----------



## amandalove (May 2, 2008)

[My cell is being slow so migrated to the computer]

I do like the personification of animals and the drawings of it.
I dont think the erotic pictures have an affect on me.
Actually, alittle bit does.

But how would my interests in the stuff that branches off from the furry community help me understand if I'm part of it?
Its like me asking if my knowledge in a show is efficent then being asked myself if I like the clothes.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 2, 2008)

Well you show that you like it. Asking "what is it to be a furry" is a question that puzzles many of us. If you feel that furry fandom is your thing and you like it, go with it. Try it out.


----------



## amandalove (May 2, 2008)

I'm kinda also looking for information from different prespectives.


----------



## Aden (May 2, 2008)

Yeh, I think you're a furry. Then, I think anyone who is into anything having to do with the fandom is one.


----------



## Nocturne (May 2, 2008)

I'm not really a furry, just a friend of some.  I like that the furry community is very artistic and that alot of the community seems to be pretty laid back (though not all, obviously).


----------



## amandalove (May 2, 2008)

Ever since said friend brought it up I been so curious.
I wanna know moooore.  =]


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 2, 2008)

http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Furry_fandom
Knock yourself out


----------



## amandalove (May 2, 2008)

I'll look at it tomorrow.
I'm getting to bed.

Talk tomorrow.
Leave opinions and info.  =]


----------



## Azure (May 2, 2008)

Aden said:


> Yeh, I think you're a furry. Then, I think anyone who is into anything having to do with the fandom is one.



Truth here.  Thats what is seems to be.  Also, Holy Shit, Aden is online!!!


----------



## Dyluck (May 2, 2008)

Once you post on this forum, you're a furry. There's no going back.


----------



## amandalove (May 2, 2008)

Lol.  You recruited me.  =]


----------



## Pwncakesfury (May 2, 2008)

amandalove said:


> he ran his tail along my leg.



You have no idea how much envy is having an effect on me <_< I so wish I had a furry bf/gf >< Or even friend ffs =P


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 2, 2008)

You should make a fursona, all furries have one.


----------



## Dyluck (May 2, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:


> You should make a fursona, all furries have one.



I don't.


----------



## Pwncakesfury (May 2, 2008)

Can I have some awesome juice. We ran out of grape juice here =(


----------



## Dyluck (May 2, 2008)

Pwncakesfury said:


> Can I have some awesome juice. We ran out of grape juice here =(



Not on a first date, babe.


----------



## Pwncakesfury (May 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Not on a first date, babe.



<_<; No comment to that.


----------



## Kickapoo (May 3, 2008)

This thread keeps getting better...lol.  I don't know, I looked at the site at first and was curious, but the more I looked into furrys, the more I found out that I might be one myself.  Now I don't see any other way around it, it's just something where you have to look deep in yourself and express how you feel.  I still haven't decided what fursona I am, if any...


----------



## Greyscale (May 3, 2008)

Kickapoo said:


> This thread keeps getting better...lol.  I don't know, I looked at the site at first and was curious, but the more I looked into furrys, the more I found out that I might be one myself.  Now I don't see any other way around it, it's just something where you have to look deep in yourself and express how you feel.  I still haven't decided what fursona I am, if any...



QFT!

I went from kinda furry, to really furry in less then a week.


----------



## Pwncakesfury (May 3, 2008)

Love the first line of your sig, Kick.


----------



## eternal_flare (May 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Once you post on this forum, you're a furry. There's no going back.



I think I'll use this in my sig.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 3, 2008)

amandalove said:


> So, I'm kinda confused on wheather or not I'm a fellow furry or just a fan.



It's the same thing.


----------



## amandalove (May 3, 2008)

Its not the same.

Its like..  Am I Amanda or a fan of Amanda.


----------



## Arc (May 3, 2008)

It's almost the same...
In my opninion a person who is a fan of anthro Art is a Furry.
I also think it should be called "Furry Fan" instead of just "Furry".
(It's more precise and would make questions like these way easier)


----------



## Xipoid (May 3, 2008)

amandalove said:


> ...I'm a fellow furry or just a fan.




Is there some difference I'm not aware of? I do believe a "fan of anthropomorphic animals" is the base definition of a "furry". On a similarly related note, your behavior is very stereotypical furry with the whole collar-purr-paw-biting bit, which I believes allow me to categorize you as one with some degree of confidence.



But I will say this: Contrary to popular belief, you do not have to like erotic furry art to be a furry.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 3, 2008)

amandalove said:


> Its not the same.
> 
> Its like..  Am I Amanda or a fan of Amanda.



That's a Person.
'Furry' is not a person, it's a Group/Hobby/Interest. You are either a part of it or not.


----------



## Kickapoo (May 3, 2008)

So I guess the bottom line is:

If you like it:  you're a furry
If you don't like it:  you're not a furry.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 3, 2008)

No, if you don't do anything Furry you aren't one.
If you draw Anthro art and post on Furry forums, that's doing 'Furry'. Like it or not you're going to be lumped with the Suiters and ones in it for the porn.
'Furry' doesn't have any special rules from any other Group/Hobby/Interest.


----------



## Kickapoo (May 3, 2008)

Then I was right, I'm definitely a furry....lol


----------



## Bokracroc (May 3, 2008)

It's like someone that wears Metal band shirts and has Metal concert DVDs but 'T_hey aren't Metal_'. Doesn't work like that.


----------



## Jack (May 3, 2008)

The question is not are you a furry. the question is do you want to be a furry? if you want to be a furry then be one. that is how I figured out I was one.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 3, 2008)

A furry is a very broad term that describes a broad spectrum of people. You've got you jack-off-to-mickey mouse furries and your "Casual" furries. 
Furry porn sort of disgusts me in many ways, but I love costuming and fursuiting and drawing anthros. Always have drawn anthros, ya know? The furry fandom got me into fursuiting and I'm glad for it--it's fun. 

So honestly saying your a furry or not is a very broad thing to say. But if you ask me, I think you're a furry.


----------



## FourLetterWord (May 3, 2008)

its probably a good sign that so few of the posters in this thread have disagreed with each other

everyone has their own take but we're all more or less on the same page


----------



## Dyluck (May 3, 2008)

Amanda is definitely a furry.

The question we should be asking is, "Is Amanda a fur_fag_?"


----------



## Kickapoo (May 3, 2008)

lol


----------



## amandalove (May 3, 2008)

Explain furfag.


----------



## Jack (May 3, 2008)

well normally it can mean 2 things one is the insult version the other means that you are really into furry fandom stuff. but they may be talking about something else entirely like a inside joke hince the "lol".
post #44 after mine has probably hit the bullseye though.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 3, 2008)

As I know, a furfag is someone who is really, really into furotica.


----------



## Dyluck (May 3, 2008)

If you think you have an animal spirit, you are definitely a furfag.

There are lots of other defining characteristics but I have absolutely zero motivation to list them.


----------



## Jelly (May 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> If you think you have an animal spirit, you are definitely a furfag.
> 
> There are lots of other defining characteristics but I have absolutely zero motivation to list them.



That's not necessarily true, though.

Isn't that more therian, and not furfag? I always thought furfag was just a semi-derisive term for people who are really into furry porn, use slang to a nauseating degree, and/or just care about the fandom a little too much? Or just a stoopid thing to call your friends, HYUKK.

I call all furries furfags. :\


----------



## Dyluck (May 3, 2008)

I guess I should have specified that you also have to be a part of the furry fandom and under the age of twenty-three.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 3, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Amanda is definitely a furry.
> 
> The question we should be asking is, "Is Amanda a fur_fag_?"


You bring up an excellent point.
People shouldn't be asking/debating on here if they're Furry or not, they should be asking if they're a 'Furfag'.


----------



## Takun (May 4, 2008)

No animal spirit, but I have a connection with animals.  Always have =/  Animals trust me and I do not know why.


----------



## amandalove (May 4, 2008)

I can't answer the question "Is Amanda a furfag?" because 10 deffinitions are in the air.

I'm not into furry erotica.
I'm not highly into furry stuff.
I don't think I have an animal spirit, I just act like one of the feline species.

So, with those answers to y'alls statements, Amanda must not be a furfag.


----------



## Arc (May 4, 2008)

I think you are a Furry.
But not a so called "furfag".
...also, you shouldn't take David M.Awesome too serious. ;3


----------



## amandalove (May 4, 2008)

-shrugs-  I'll answer any question, despite how silly.

My biggest quest now is what furry is Amanda.  You can suggest, but the majority of the input would be from my closest friends and myself.


----------



## amandalove (May 4, 2008)

_post deleted_

I changed my mind.
Bad picture.


----------



## Kickapoo (May 4, 2008)

Wish I could help you with that, but it's something that's more personal and something you have to dig deep in yourself to find.  Not that hard really, just  gotta figure out which animals you like most, and extend that towards yourself to which animal best fits you.  I guess it was easy for me cuz I love foxes.  And now I'm figuring out he's the native-american type, because of my close connection with nature, and my native american heritage. I could go into it more, but it would be a snore fest.........I hope that helps!


----------



## amandalove (May 4, 2008)

I know I'm very feline like but I'm have no liking to cats.  Except bigger cats like tigers.  But, I know its something I'll have to think about.  I'll also have to talk to my friend Chris about this, he being the one that introduced me to this lifestyle, this site and knows me a lot.


----------



## Dyluck (May 4, 2008)

amandalove said:


> I can't answer the question "Is Amanda a furfag?" because 10 deffinitions are in the air.
> 
> I'm not into furry erotica.
> I'm not highly into furry stuff.
> ...



If you act like an animal, you're a fur fag.

Or seven years old.



ArcticWolf said:


> I think you are a Furry.
> But not a so called "furfag".
> ...also, you shouldn't take David M.Awesome too serious. ;3



lol wut


----------



## FourLetterWord (May 4, 2008)

amandalove said:


> I know I'm very feline like but I'm have no liking to cats.  Except bigger cats like tigers.  But, I know its something I'll have to think about.  I'll also have to talk to my friend Chris about this, he being the one that introduced me to this lifestyle, this site and knows me a lot.



generally speaking, unless you have a super huge affinity for one animal or another, you aren't gonna pick a species until you've been around a while

you'll probably just see some image someday and be like "oh hey yeah that is pretty much what i would like to be"


----------



## Takun (May 4, 2008)

Ok I had a revelation.  I AM a dog, wof wof.


----------



## Dyluck (May 4, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Ok I had a revelation.  I AM a dog, wof wof.



You are not a dog.

You are a towel.


----------



## SpaderG (May 4, 2008)

I LIKE FISH!!!!!
What else is there to say? Im a JACKAL!!!!
HOORAY!


----------



## Takun (May 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You are not a dog.
> 
> You are a towel.



no YOUR a towel.


----------



## Dyluck (May 4, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> no *YOUR* a towel.


----------



## amandalove (May 7, 2008)

White tiger if anyone's curious.  =]


----------

